

A Couple of Corrections for The Oatmeal’s Webcomic about the Tesla S - stcredzero
http://blog.stcredzero.com/post/91492142023/a-couple-of-corrections-for-the-oatmeals-webcomic

======
iancarroll
No, that _is_ nitpicking. One of the first sentences is "Matt Inman (The
Oatmeal) got everything right, about the Tesla S."

He incorporated humor with his comic that his readers could understand. These
articles are just derogatory and have no benefit.

~~~
drdeca
I don't find much wrong with nitpicking.

I don't really understand what you mean by derogatory. The author does
complement the TheOatmeal guy quite a few times.

Do you mean that the author of the post should have been more polite about the
solar roadway thing? I suppose there could be an argument for that.

But generally it seems like the blog post is requesting that some things be
clarified slightly.

I will note that I had a bit of trouble determining if a certain part of the
blog post was a quote or a response. (the part about measuring in light years
seemed unclear to me.)

I don't think the post was that bad or negative?

It didn't think it was that great, but it seemed fairly inoffensive, and
perhaps with something worth considering.

While I don't think it is important, it might be somewhat better if the comic
had talked about the center of the sun instead of the surface, and I don't
think it would have harmed the sound. "center of the sun" sounds at least as
impressive as "surface of the sun" and has the name number of syllables, so I
don't think there would be much aesthetic cost.

But then again, maybe the aesthetic cost would be enough to outweigh the
benefits of technical accuracy about things other than the car.

Up to the oatmeal guy I guess.

But in any case I don't think a post correcting it is harmful or rude.

